# OpenCart eCommerce shopping cart



## wiak (Jul 1, 2010)

anyone using this eCommerce shopping cart?, its quite good!
it looks very professional, and it has alot of payment support
beats the hell out of oscommence, zencart and magneto







the admin interface has an insane amout of settings, and guess what they are sorted after someones excellency






best part of it is it that its REALY organized and well made for templetes, and the code is clean unlike other shopping carts

they are also releasing new versions every month or so, thats nice

homepage
http://www.opencart.com/


----------



## Disparia (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, development on osCommerce 3.0 seems to have stalled and Magento is a pain to work with. I'll try OpenCart tomorrow.


----------



## wiak (Jul 4, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> Yeah, development on osCommerce 3.0 seems to have stalled and Magento is a pain to work with. I'll try OpenCart tomorrow.


so how did it work for you?, works fine for me 
the layout is amazing, and for designers the templete is leet!


----------



## Disparia (Jul 4, 2010)

Good stuff.

- Fast
- Simple
- Multiple stores
- Multiple category assignment
- Templating looks easy so I'll take your word about the that.
- For dev's it's easy to extend.

Was hoping that osCommerce development would pick up again as 3.0 alpha builds looked promising, but I don't have to now! Will be using OpenCart.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 6, 2010)

what security protocol does it use and can you link it to your business account?


----------



## lemode (Jul 6, 2010)

if it's not a paypal based shopping solution it's got to be opencart. i can't stand magneto!!


----------

